# Lesertest: Huntkey Jumper 300G "Planet3dnow.de Edition"



## PCGH_Stephan (12. September 2011)

Testet und behaltet eines von drei Huntkey-Jumper-300G-Netzteilen in der Planet3dnow.de-Edition

Huntkey Jumper 300G "Planet3dnow.de Edition":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games Hardware gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit *Huntkey*  und *Planet3dnow.de* die Chance dazu: Drei PCGH-Leser haben die Gelegenheit, das energieeffiziente 300-Watt-Netzteil mit 80-Plus-Gold-Zertifizierung zu testen. Nachdem Ihr  einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum veröffentlicht  habt, dürft Ihr die Hardware behalten.

Ihr kennt Euch gut mit Netzteilen aus, schreibt gern und möchtet einen  Test eines Huntkey-Netzteils verfassen? Dann bewerbt Euch in diesem Thread  des PCGH-Extreme-Forums - schreibt einfach, was genau Ihr ausprobieren  möchtet und warum Ihr Euch besonders gut als Lesertester eignet.  Erfahrungen mit Netzteilen und mehrere Netzteile zum Testen  sind natürlich von Vorteil, außerdem solltet Ihr eine Kamera bedienen  und gut lesbare Texte verfassen können. Wer noch kein Mitglied im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum ist, muss sich zunächst (kostenlos) registrieren.

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum  schreiben - falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor,  euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Netzteilen haben und die Hardware selbstständig einbauen können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und endet  voraussichtlich am 30.10.2011. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der  vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.
*
Die Bewerbungsphase läuft zwei Wochen lang, also bis Montag, dem 26.09., um 18 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf Eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## stna1981 (13. September 2011)

Hallo PCGHX-Team,

ich habe lange auf ein effizientes Netzteil für sparsame Systeme  gewartet, das gleichzeitig leise ist und kühl bleibt. Bisher gab es für Systeme mit geringem Verbrauch eigentlich nur 3 Optionen:

- Eine PicoPSU, die zwar leise und effizient ist, aber durch das  zusätzliche Tischnetzteil nicht gerade günstig und zusätzlich auch nicht  sehr flexibel, falls man doch mal etwas mehr Leistung benötigt. Desweiteren braucht man eine extra Blende, um den dann offenen ATX-Schacht abzudecken, damit das Gehäuseinnere nicht zustaubt.

- Ein SFX-Netzteil, die es teilweise auch schon mit weniger Leistung ab  150W gibt, die aber meist laut und aufgrund der im Vergleich zu echten  ATX-Netzteilen oft geringeren Effizienz im Endeffekt kein wirklicher  Gewinn sind. Außerdem braucht man auch hier einen Adapter für den Einbau in ATX-Öffnungen.

- Ein klassisches ATX-Netzteil - Problem hier ist, dass die kleinen mit  300W oft nicht über 80Plus Bronze hinauskommen und die, die 80Plus  Gold-zertifiziert sind, 400W oder mehr haben, was bei stromsparenden  Systemem mit 20W-30W Leistungsaufnahme im Idle zu teilweise sehr schlechten Effizienzwerten führt.

Ich selbst verwende für mein Office-System, das auf leisen und sparsamen  Betrieb ausgelegt ist, ein passives Fortron Zen 400W (das kleinste  passive, das es mit 80Plus Bronze gibt) und folgende Komponenten:

- Intel DQ67SW mit Q67-Chipsatz
- Intel Core i5-2390T
- Prolimatech Genesis passiv
- 2x 4GB DDR3-1333 CL9
- 2x WD Scorpio Black 500GB im QuietDrive
- HP Blu-Ray Laufwerk
- Noiseblocker Lüfter

Das System verbraucht im Idle um die 25W (dürften um die 20W real sein), was  teilweise dran liegt, dass das Zen gerade mal mit 5% Last unterwegs ist.  Hier hätte das Huntkey schonmal Vorteile, da es 100W weniger  Nennleistung hat. Hinzu kommt der ab Werk höhere Wirkungsgrad, wobei das  Zen auch eine sehr gute Effizienz hat.

Zusätzlich kann ich das System mit einer GTX580 ausstatten, um auch die  12V-Schiene ordentlich zu testen und das Netzteil bis ans Limit zu  fordern. Die 300W bekomme ich auf jeden Fall ausgelastet. Verschiedene Lastszenarien (beim Spielen, beim Falten mit FAH, beim Konvertieren von Videos) sind vorgesehen.

Alternativ könnte ich auch den Betrieb in einem Z68-System mit Intel  2600K und 4x2GB DDR3-1600 anbieten, zusammen mit 2x WD Caviar Black und  2x WD RE3. Als Vergleichsnetzteil werde ich ein Corsair HX850  an den Start schicken. Es ist ein sehr gutes Netzteil, das aber einen  anderen Markt bedient. Trotzdem ist es sicher interessant zu wissen, auf  welche Werte es z. B. im Idle kommt, sprich herauszufinden, ob man  durch die 550W Unterschied und die bessere Effizienzklasse wirklich  einen spürbaren Unterschied im Verbrauch feststellt oder ob der  Unterschied vernachlässigbar ist. Auch unter Volllast soll ein Vergleich der Effizienz ermittelt werden.

Als Messgerät kommt ein Voltcraft  Energy Monitor 3000 zum Einsatz, Fotos werden mit einer Panasonic DMC-FZ28 gemacht, die auch gute Makros schießt.

Ich verfüge über viele Jahre Erfahrung im PC-Bereich, meinen ersten  Computer hatte ich mit 12 (ein Intel 80286, 1MB RAM, 20MB Festplatte,  MS-DOS 3.0   Meinen ersten PC habe ich mit 16 zusammengebaut. Mit 486DX, Pentium,  K6-2, Thunderbird, Athlon 64, Core 2 Duo und Core i7 habe ich alle  nennenswerten Stationen der letzten 20 Jahre mitgemacht. Bis vor ein paar Jahren hat man  sich um Effizienz noch keine großen Gedanken gemacht, wobei so ganz  stimmt das auch nicht, denn der Pentium 4 fehlt nicht umsonst in dieser  Liste 

Da mein System (semi-)passiv gekühlt ist, kann ich auch gute Angaben zur  Lautstärke machen, auch wenn ich kein spezielles Messgerät zur  Verfügung habe. Das Huntkey soll teilweise nicht ganz so leise sein, wie man es sich wünschen würde, was dem Lüfter geschuldet ist, der zwar der leiseste seiner Modellreihe ist, aber es gibt sicher deutlich leisere Lüfter am Markt, die man hätte verwenden können. Meine Ohren sind sehr gut, manchmal besser als mir lieb  ist, denn leider fallen mir auch die leistesten Störgeräusche "mit  bloßem Ohr" auf, das kann manchmal ganz schön nerven. Das ist mit ein  Grund, warum mein System dank semi-passiver Kühlung lautlos ist.

Zu guter Letzt denke ich, dass ich meine Erfahrungen mit dem Netzteil  auch in einer gescheiten Form zu Papier bzw. auf den Bildschirm bringen  kann, so dass das Lesen des Artikels informativ ist und Spaß macht. Und  das ist doch einer der wichtigsten Faktoren, wie ich finde.

Viele Grüße

Stefan


----------



## Hassla (13. September 2011)

Servus,
ich möchte mein Glück auch einmal versuchen, um solch ein schönes Netzteil zu testen und danach auch behalten zu dürfen.

Mein System:
ASUS M4A78-Pro
AMD Athlon X2 6000+ @6400+
Sapphire HD 5770
2x 1GB DDR2 667
2x 1GB DDR2 800
Seagate 320GB ST3320620AS
Cooler Master RS-380-PCAP

Denke zwar nicht, dass ich eine Chance habe, das Huntkey zu "ergattern", aber einen Versuch ist es Wert.

Zu meiner Person:

Mein Name ist Felix, bin 18 Jahre alt, gehe auf ein Berufliches Gymnasium, mit dem Schwerpunkt Datenverarbeitung und Maschinenbau/Mechatronik.
Meinen ersten eigenen PC habe ich mit 7 Bekommen. Meinen ersten eigenen PC habe ich mit 14 zusammengestellt, mittlerweile habe ich mehrere PCs für Freunde und Familie zusammengestellt, mit Unterstützung des PCGHX natürlich!
Mit der Materie "Netzteile" habe ich mich noch nicht viel auseinander gesetzt. Dennoch weiß ich wie ein Netzteil angeschlossen und eingebaut wird.

Das Huntkey würde folgenden Parcour meistern müssen.


Officebetrieb
Normaler Surfbetrieb mit Facebookbrowsergames
Spielbetrieb mit diversen Spielen, ACB, FIFA 11, CoD, GTA4 jeweils bei einer Auflösung von 1680*1050 als auch bei FHD (1920*1080)
Gemessen würde der Verbrauch mit einem handelsüblichen Strommessgerät für die Steckdose und die Raumtemperatur, denn dass ist ja auch ein entscheidender Faktor für Netzteile.
Die Lautstärke würde mit einem "handelsüblichen" Ohr meinerseits "gemessen" werden. Ich denke, dass ich ein gutes Maß für die Lautstärke habe.

Gruß

Felix


----------



## beren2707 (13. September 2011)

Hiermit möchte ich mich um den Lesertest des Huntkey Jumper 300G bewerben.

Im Laufe meiner nunmehr 14 Jahre andauernden Hardware-Affinität habe ich schon zahlreiche Computer zusamengestellt, sei es für Freunde, Verwandte oder Bekannte. Vor kurzem zog mein etwas betagtes System in ein neues Gehäuse um, sodass ich das seit mittlerweile insgesamt sieben Jahren tätige FSP mit 350W Nennleistung gegen ein Be quiet! E8-CM-480W austauschte, um für zukünftige Aufrüstungen gewappnet zu sein. Gegen dieses Netzteil (und evtl. ein auch vorhandenes Be quiet! Pure Power L7-530W) würde es im "Gaming/Maximallast-Verbrauchstest" antreten. Da mein Board über eine Onboard-Grafik verfügt, würde ich für den "Office-Verbrauchstest" meine HD 4850 ausbauen, da in diesem Fall sämtliche Komponenten einem typischen Office-PC entsprechen; hierbei müsste sich die PSU auch noch gegen ein HEC-250AR-PTF behaupten. Den Strom"verbrauch" würde ich anhand eines üblichen Strommessers bestimmen, zur Lautstärkemessung müssten meine sehr empfindlichen Ohren genügen, welche dank 5V-Drosselung sämtlicher Lüfter jedes neue Geräusch sofort erkennen würden.

Da ich ab Oktober nunmehr im Dritten Semester Gymnasiallehramt mit den Fächern Deutsch, Geschichte und Sozialkunde an der Universität Würzburg studiere, gehe ich davon aus, dass mein Schreibstil ausreichend sein müsste; evtl. kann mein Lesertest der A4Tech XL-755BK zu Rate gezogen werden.

Ich hoffe daher, dass ich den Ansprüchen gerecht und für den Lesertest in Anspruch genommen werde.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

beren2707


----------



## ViP94 (13. September 2011)

Hallo Liebes Forum,

ich würde auch gerne ein solches Netzteil testen und möchte mich hiermit bewerben.
Meine Hardware (siehe Signatur) ist gut in der Lage, dieses Netzteil auszulasten, daher wird es mir möglich sein, das Netzteil in allen Lastszenarien zu testen.
Meine jetzige Hardware ist äußerst leise gekühlt, daher wird dieses Netzteil in jedem Fall die lauteste Komponenten sein und Messungen daher recht aussagekräftig. Meine Festplatte(eine ohnehin leise Ecogreen F3 mit 5400 rpm) wird dann in einen Styroporsakopharg gepackt, dann wird nichts mehr zu hören sein.
Obwohl ich erst 17 Jahre alt bin, würde ich doch von mir behaupten, dass ich recht erfahren im Umgang mit PCs bin. Dies liegt zum einen daran, dass ich an meinem eigenen PC sehr oft raumbastle, zum anderen dass ich des öfteren meinen Freunden und Verwandten Hilfestellungen beim PC/Notebookkauf gebe und diese dann auch zusammenbaue.

Ich hätte bereits früher gerne Reviews über interessante Hardware geschrieben. Das hat allerdings mein sehr knappes Schülerbudget verhindert, da ein großer Teil meiner Hardware gebraucht gekauft wurde und daher nicht mehr interessant und aktuell war.

Ein solcher Test würde vielleicht als eine Art Sprungbrett für meine Review-Karriere dienen, denn wenn ich diesen erfolgreich umsetzen werden, steigen die Chancen, dass ich in Zukunft öfter Hardware zum testen bereitgestellt bekomme.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

ViP94


----------



## Olstyle (13. September 2011)

Ich würde gern so ein NT in HTPC Umgebung testen.

Es müsste sich in meinem "Haupt-HTPC" gegen ein 380W Earthwatt und in(wohl eher neben, Kategorie "Einbau" verliert es schon mal im voraus) der Blue Special gegen ein Pico-PSU beweisen.

Mein Hauptsystem würde wohl höchstens als extremer Überlasttest taugen.

Da ich zwar "Elektrofachkraft", aber kein Spezialist für Schaltnetzteile bin würde sich die Analyse des Innenraums auf einen optischen Eindruck zur Verarbeitung beschränken und sicher keine Aussagen zur Wahl von Komponenten oder der Topologie im Allgemeinen bedeuten.


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (13. September 2011)

Hey liebe Redakteure,

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit auch für ein Lesertest des besagten Netzteils.

Ein effizientes und passend dimensioniertes Netzteil für Office-PCs wurde ja bisher noch nicht wirklich angeboten.
Mit dem Huntkey Jumper 300G soll das wohl geändert werden. Und das möchte ich gerne hinterfragen.

Dabei möchte ich das Netzteil auf mehrere Eigenschaften prüfen.
Dazu werden nicht nur der Lieferumfang oder das Design beachtet 
Es werden auch die Lautstärke, die Lüftersteuerung und das Kabelsystem genauestens dokumentiert, bewertet und getestet.
Interessant wäre auch, ob ein passiver Betrieb möglich ist.

Grade bei so einem Netzteil darf jedoch auch die Effizienz nicht unbeachtet bleiben.
Deshalb werde ich das Netzteil mit zwei von grund auf verschiedenen Rechnern testen:
Einem Office PC und einem Gamer PC.
Dabei soll der Stromverbrauch mit den alten Netzteilen und dem Huntkey Jumper 300G verglichen werden.
Verschiedene Lastzustände werden auch bewertet, unter anderen auch bei Überlastung des Netzteils.

Über eine Zusage würde ich mich freuen. Grade weil dies mein erster Lesertest wäre.

MfG
Tj@rden


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. September 2011)

Sehr geehres PCGH-Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest des Huntkey Jumper 300G Planet3Dnow.de Edition.

Mein Test wird wie folgt aufgebaut sein:
1. Verpakung und Unboxing
Hier werde ich meine Eindrücke bezüglich der Verpackung und während des Unboxings in Bildern festhalten. Es wird außerdem dabei das Zubehör und der Umfang dessen erfasst und bewertet.

2. Eindrücke vom Netzteil
Hier wird das Netzteil noch vor der Inbetriebnahme "seziert" und bewertet bezüglich der Verarbeitungsqualität und der Stimmigkeit des Designs.

3. Praxistest
Hierzu wird das Netzteil an mein System angeschlossen, welches unter anderem folgende Komponenten enthält:


 Phenom II X3 740 gekühlt von einem Gelid Tranquillo
 Gainward Geforce GTS 450 GLH
 Samsung Ecorgeen F3 500Gb
Noiseblocker Black Silent XL1
 Getestet wird im offenen Aufbau in folgenden Szenarien:


 Idle/Windows Leerlauf
 Filmwiedergabe
 Spielelast mit mehreren aktuellen Spielen
 Worst-Case: Prime und Furmark
 Getestet und bewertet wird:


 Lautstärke (subjektiver Eindruck, im Vergleich mit dem Cougar SE 400 und dem Restsystem)
 Spannungsstabilität(Gemessen mit einem Voltcraft VC-11)
 Stromverbrauch (Gemessen mit einem handelsüblichen Strommesgerät, welches ich mir im Falle, dass ich ausgewählt werde anschaffen werde)
 
Die Fotos werden mit einer Fujifilm Finepix S1500 geschossen.

Über mich:
Ich bin 18 Jahre alt und angehender Abiturient. Natürlich beschäftige ich mich in meiner Freizeit mit PCs und habe schon mehrfach welche zusammengebaut. Leider kann ich noch keine Reviews vorweisen, ich hoffe jedoch, dass es sich bald ändert.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich von euch ausgewählt werde, diesen Test zu machen!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Hansvonwurst


----------



## Kev95 (13. September 2011)

Sehr geehrtes PCGH,

ich bewerbe mich hiermit für den Lesertest des Huntkey Jumper 300G in der Planet3Dnow.de Edition.
Vorab müsste ich schonmal preisgeben, dass ich bisher keine Erfahrung mit Reviews gesammelt habe.

Dennoch halte ich mich für sehr geeignet ein Netzteil zu Testen und ein Review darüber anzufertigen.
Ich bin dank eines Janiza UMG511 in der Lage umfangreiche Statistiken über die Leistung des Netzteils anzufertigen.
Dazu gehört auch ein 24 Stundentest, welcher vollständig geloggt wird, sodass man z.B. Spannungseinbrüche sofort erkennt.

Wie bei meinen Vorgängern hier im Thread, werde ich Verpackung, Zubehör und Innenleben genau unter die Lupe nehmen.
Erst danach folgen umfangreiche Praxistests, mit den verschiedensten Systemen.
Auch ein Extremtest mit meinem aktuellen System, wird auf dem Plan stehen.
Dieser allerdings erst ganz zum Schluss, da ich mich nicht sicher sein kann ob und wie das Huntkey Jumper das wegsteckt.

*Ich werde mit folgenden Systemen testen:*i3-Office & Small-Gaming


i3-550
8GB DDR3-1333
ASUS P7P55-LX
Club 3D 8800GTS 320MB
500GB Samsung Spinpoint F3
Llano


A8-2850
8GB DDR3-1333
Gigabyte GA-A75M-D2H
1TB Samsung Spinpoint F3
BrutalForce (am Limit)


i5-750 @3,8GHz
8GB DDR3-1600
ASUS P7P55D-E
MSI GTX460 Hawk @910MHz
1TB Samsung Spinpoint F3
Leistungsaufnahme unter  Volllast ≥420Watt
*
Dann noch eine Kleingkeit zu mir:*
Ich bin 16 Jahre alt und seit etwa einem Jahr richtig aktiv hier im PCGH-Forum.
Meine Leidenschaft ist, wie bei den meisten hier, die Hardware und nicht die Software.
Beim untersuchen der Technik im Netzteil, werde ich von meinem Vater (Elektrotechniker) unterstützt.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mich auswählt. 

Gruß,
Kevin


----------



## SebastianJ (13. September 2011)

Liebe PCGH Readaktion,

hiermit möchte ich mich am Lesertest zum Huntkey Jumper 300G bewerben.

Ich habe bereits schon einmal an einem Lesertest in einem anderem Forum teilgenommen und
habe daher bereits Erfahrung mit Lesertests.

Die Hardware die ich benutzen werde besteht aus:

AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+
AsRock Mainboard N68C-S UCC
AMD HD 6850
4 GB Arbeitsspeicher
WD 500 GB
Asus Blu-Ray Brenner 



Hier meine aufgestellte Gliederung: 

Verpackung
Lieferumfang
Technische Daten
Das Netzteil im Detail
Verarbeitung
Lautstärke
Fazit
Berichte kann ich sehr gut anfertigen und die digitalen Fotos kann ich mit meiner Fujifilm FinePix S100FS aufnehmen.


MFG

Sebastian


----------



## Grunert (13. September 2011)

Wieder mal ein PCGH-Lesertest auf den ich mich bewerben möchte.

Seit Juli diesen Jahres habe ich einen neuen flüsterleisen Computer.
Flüsterleise? Ein kleines unbändiges Netzteil (aus Gallien) fiept penetrant aus meinem System.
Ich würde gerne das 300Watt Gold Netzteil testen, auf Lautstärke, Anschlüsse, Verarbeitungsqualität und Einbaukomfort (Länge der Kabel...).
Zwar kann ich nicht mit teuren Messgeräten, aber dafür mit einem sehr feinem Gehör und einer EOS 550D (-> gute Bilder und ein Video zum Netzteil) mithalten.
Als kleinen Vorgschmack, möchte ich folgenden Bericht von meinem Hifi-System empfehlen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...1210-mkii-ka-5010-klassische-quadrofonie.html

*Testsystem:*
_AMD Llano A8-3850 @ 1.215 Volt und HD 6550D mit Scythe Ninja 3 auf Gigabyte GA-A75M-UD2H _
_2x 2GB Corsair 1600 DDR3 1,5V CL9 9 9 24 und Crucial m4 mit 64 GB (SSD)_
_Enermax ErPro80+ 350Watt in einem BitFenix Shinobi mit Samsung B123L_
_Logitech Performance MX + Cherry Stream XT_

_p.s. werde am 27.09 ein viertel Jahrhundert alt und würde mich an dem Tag auch über eine positive Meldung zum Lesertest von PCGH freuen _


----------



## Philipus II (14. September 2011)

Servus, 
ich hätte auch Lust, das Jumper zu testen.
Der eine oder andere kennt mich ja aus dem Netzteilbereich. Ich habe u.a. vor kurzem ein Review zum Listan be quiet! E8 400W geschrieben. Auch ein Cougar Power 550 habe ich bereits testen dürfen. Der Test des Jumper würde in etwa zu dem des E8 ähnlich aufgebaut sein, allerdings natürlich mit anderen Lasten. Ich würde wohl von sehr geringen Lasten (etwa 30W) bis leichter Überlast testen. Und die Bildqualität muss besser werden, das habe ich mir fest vorgenommen.

MFG
Philip


----------



## Skysnake (22. September 2011)

Sodele, dann will ich mich auch mal noch um dieses NT bewerben 


Da es sich ebenfalls um einen Netzteiltest handelt, sieht auch meine Vorstellung zum Testumfang ähnlich aus, wie beim Enermax Test auch. Würde das NT auch direkt mit dem Modu87+ vergleichen.

Als Testsystem steht folgendes zur Verfügung:

Core2Duo E8400@4GHz
Gigabyte GA-EP-DS3
4GB RAM
HIS 5870@900/1250 MHz
2xSATA Festplatten
2xIDE DVD-Laufwerke/Brenner
1xPCI W-Lan Karte
1x120mm Lüfter ohne Beleuchtung
1x120mm Lüfter mit Beleuchtung
3x80mm Lüfter mit Beleuchtung

Grob wird es also wieder auf diesen Aufbau hinaus laufen

*Technische Daten
*Lieferumfang
*Anleitung
*Kabellängen etc. (insbesondere wo liegen die Stecker genau am Kabel)
*optischer Eindruck
*Verarbeitung
*Lüftergeräusch (subjektiv, da unter Last System wohl deutlich dominierende Geräuschquelle)
*Messungen zur Leistungsaufnahme (siehe oben)
*Temperaturmessungen mit Multimeter
*massig Bilder von allen Komponenten


Bilder sollten denke ich wieder den Ansprüchen genügen, und ihr könnt euch wieder mal auf einen sehr ausführlichen Test freuen 

Die Tests in meiner Sig zeigen ja glaub ich ganz gut, wo die Reise ca. hin gehen wird.

Gruß Sky


----------



## Special_Flo (22. September 2011)

Guten Tag Redaktion,
Hiermit bewerbe ich mich um den Lesertestplatz.

Ich würde das Netzteil mit meinem "kleinen" Server testen und in der Lautstärke sind dort Noiseblocker PL1 Lüfter drin.

Hardware:
Intel Xeon 3040
4 GB Elite DDR2 Ram
MSI 8600GT (passiv)
und aktuell ein Noname Netzteil.

mfg Flo


----------



## TheFeenix (23. September 2011)

Hallo PCGHX,
ich würde mich gerne um einen Platz im Lesertest für das Huntkey Jumper 300G "Planet3dnow.de" Edition bewerben.

Folgende Testsysteme stehen zur Auslastung des Netzteils und dem Vergleich mit ähnlich starken Netzteilen zur Verfügung:

1:
Cougar A 300 (300 Watt)
AMD A6-3650
Radeon HD6530D
4GB DDR3-1600
ASUS F1A75-M
Win 7 x64

2. Be Quiet Pure Power 350W (L7)
Intel Pentium E2180 @ 3,33 GHz
Geforce 8800GTS 640MB
6GB DDR2-1000
Evga NForce 790i SLI FTW
Win Vista x64

3. Zalman ZM300A-APF (300 Watt)
AMD Athlon 3200+
Geforce 7300GS
1GB DDR-400
Asus A8N-VE
Win XP x86

Damit sollte ich für jede Einsatzlage des Netzteils ein passendes System haben, sei es ein kleiner Gaming-Computer, ein HTPC oder ein älterer Office Rechner. Da ich besonderen Wert auf möglichst leise Harware lege, wird die Geräusch-Entwicklung einen hohen Stellenwert in meinem Review bekommen, u.A. in einem Test mit einem ansonsten passiv gekühlten System. Desweiteren stehen mehrere Gehäuse zur Verfügung, vom Cube bis zum großen Midi-Tower um die Einbausituationen unter verschiedenen Bedingungen zu verdeutlichen. Desweiteren möchte ich auf die tatsächlich erreichten Effizienzwerte eingehen, indem ich dieselben Testsysteme mit verschiedenen Netzteilen im gleichen Betriebszustand laufen lasse und ein Strommessgerät zwischen Netzteil und Steckdose hänge. Auf hübsche Bilder könnt ihr auch hoffen, ich nenne eine brauchbare Kamera mein Eigen und kann damit auch einigermaßen umgehen.

MfG


----------



## gedoens (26. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde das Jumper 300G gerne testen.

Mein Test würde die Fähigkeiten des Netzteils an verschiedenen Rechnern  aufzeigen und genaue Angaben zum Stromverbrauch "an der Wand" aufzeigen.

Die mir zur Verfügung stehenden Systeme wären:

Pentium-4-System mit altem Billignetzteil und Radeon 9800 

Athlon-XP-System mit Radeon 9200Se und BeQuiet PurePower 300W 80+

Mein Hauptrechner mit Phenom 2  X4 und Radeon HD 5750 an einem BeQuiet Straight Power  480W 80+Bronze.

Athlon 64 X2 5600-Rechner mit 780GX und Billignetzteil (LC-Power  )

Schließlich noch ein neuer Rechner, den mein Bruder soeben zusammenbaut  mit Phenom 2 X6 und Radeon 6770. Wäre interessant  zu wissen, wie weit  man an diesem Gerät mit dem 300W-Netzteil kommt.

In der Hauptsache würde ich auf Stromverbrauch in verschiedenen  Lastszenarien und Effizienz gerade im Vergleich zu dem bunten Strauß  Netzteile eingehen. Praxistauglichkeit, Lautstärke und  Anschlussmöglichkeiten würden natürlich auch nicht zu kurz kommen.

Messgeräte wären ein hochwertiges Wattmeter und ein Multimeter für interne Spannungen.
Zu guter letzt steht mir mittlerweile auch noch ein Schalldruckmessgerät zur Verfügung. Mit diesem könnte ich dann ausführliche und genaue dB-Schallstärken in den Erfahrungsbericht mitaufnehmen.

Meine Motivation dazu wäre, dass ich als studierender E-Techniker gerne  bastele und teste, und das Netzteil nach dem Test in einem der Systeme  als hocheffizienten Energiewandler belassen könnte. Die Verbrauchswerte  werden sich denke ich deutlich unterscheiden, was beim zur Zeit  galoppierenden Strompreis sehr angenehm wäre.

Beste Grüße!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (26. September 2011)

Die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet. --> Thread geschlossen

Die Anschreiben der Lesertester erfolgt nach aktueller Planung morgen, eine Ankündigung gibt es dann auch.


----------

